# Amplificador con simulador de valvulas FDD



## jorgeavila (Feb 25, 2009)

Hola, me preguntaba como podia hacerle un simulador de valvulas a mi amplificador de guitarra electrica a transistores, es un LANEY LX20 gracias.


----------



## santiago (Feb 25, 2009)

usando el buscador se llega a roma,
yo armaria un pre valvular

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-guitarra-valvulas-12828/

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2009)

Existen programas que procesan digitalmente la señal de sonido emulando como suena tal o cual previo con tal o cual efecto, encontrar el programa ya es tu problema.


----------

